# ONR V blossom



## e60530i (Apr 18, 2013)

The tree outside has been covering my car in blossom for the last week or two. Due to the rain, some get hardened onto the cars surface and some remain loose. Is it necessary to try to remove this before i clean the car or just wipe them off with the ONR as part of the clean ?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

e60530i said:


> The tree outside has been covering my car in blossom for the last week or two. Due to the rain, some get hardened onto the cars surface and some remain loose. Is it necessary to try to remove this before i clean the car or just wipe them off with the ONR as part of the clean ?


From the sound of it, you need a pre wash and a 2BM wash. ONR sounds dangerous, though it use it regularly.


----------



## e60530i (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks

By pre wash, do you mean a pre soak with ONR or a rinse the car off with a hose?

If it requires a hose pre wash, its just as easy to give it a standard 2 bucket wash.:detailer:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Something like a snow foam or a citrus wash.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

ONR should be up to it.


----------

